# I need to have a lesson



## אדם

איך אתם אומרים "I need to have a lesson" בעברית? אני יודע איך לומר "I need", אבל אני לא יודע מה "*to* have" או "lesson".

תודה רבה. 
​


----------



## elroy

There isn't really a Hebrew verb that means "to have."  "I have" is usually translated as יש לי (literally, "there is for me").

In your context, I would use the verb לקחת:

אני צריך לקחת שיעור


----------



## אדם

Hmm, alright. What exactly does לקחת mean?


----------



## elroy

"To take."


----------



## אדם

בסדר. תודה רבה elroy. ​


----------



## cfu507

Would you really say in English "I need to have a lesson" instead of "to take"?


----------



## Le Bélier

cfu507 said:


> Would you really say in English "I need to have a lesson" instead of "to take"?



Good question.  If I were a teacher and was referring to having to have a lesson for my students, I might be inclined to להכין.  I suppose that if we had some context... It is possible "to take lessons", but it's not interchangeable with "to have a lesson".  At least not in any sense that comes immediately to my mind.


----------



## אדם

I can take lessons. However, that is a different context, because I can "take lessons", but if I want one, then I want to *have* a lesson.


----------



## Aoyama

> אני צריך לקחת שיעור


Could one really say that in Hebrew (ani tsarikh lakakhat shihur) in the sense of "taking someone's class", like "I am taking Prof. Cohen's History class" ?
What about translating in Hebrew : "I want to_ follow_ a lesson" ?


----------



## cfu507

we say "to take" for private lessons, or other lessons which are not taken in school: אני לוקחת שיעורים בפסנתר, אני לוקחת שיעור בבישול... (the word לוקח/ת is for one or more lessons)
Here are some examples for situations in schools or universities:
 אני צריכה ללכת לשיעור של...,  נרשמתי (או אני רשומה/רוצה להירשם) לקורס של...,  אני משתתפת בשיעור של...,  אני צריכה ללכת לשיעור בנדידת יבשות, זה תיכף מתחיל


----------



## cfu507

Aoyama said:


> What about translating in Hebrew : "I want to_ follow_ a lesson" ?


 
Can you tell me what it means in English?


----------



## אדם

Aoyama said:


> What about translating in Hebrew : "I want to_ follow_ a lesson" ?


I've never heard that before.. Unless you mean you want to follow a lesson *plan*?


----------



## Aoyama

Follow a lesson like "follow a class".


----------



## cfu507

Aoyama said:


> Follow a lesson like "follow a class".


 
Hi Aoyama,
To follow means לעקוב אחרי, but I'm not sure if that's what you've meant:
אני צריכה לעקוב אחרי השיעור
אני צריכה לעקוב אחרי הכיתה
Please explain to me what you mean by: to follow a class and to follow a lesson. Please write me an example of situation; it will help me to understand you better . I would like to learn and understand these phrases.
Thanks


----------



## אדם

Aoyama said:


> Follow a lesson like "follow a class".


You don't follow a class either.. You take a class.


----------



## Le Bélier

אדם said:


> You don't follow a class either.. You take a class.



Except in French, where it is the customary way to say that you're taking courses.


----------



## אדם

Oh haha alright.


----------

